# The Bilora Bella 66.



## smithdan (Sep 28, 2018)

Bilora made various rollfilm cameras from the mid 50's through early 60's.  This particular one as the name suggests takes 12 6x6 cm frames on 120.  



 

Its pressed metal construction and "better camera" copycat shape makes one expect more than the less than ok pictures that it struggles to come up with. 



 

I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt as like most of my oldies this one has lived a rough life and arrived with a badly bent in lens mount that I managed to gently straighten but perhaps not enough.


 

Shutter speeds are 1/50, 1/100, and B.  A lever gives a choice of 2 f stops giving exposure combinations suitable for the films available at that time.

A roll of acros 100 went inside, mostly shot at 1/100 and f8 with a yellow filter.
1.


 
2.


 
3.


 
4.


 
5.


 
6.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 28, 2018)

Fantastic photos! Sharp with a pleasant tonal range.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 28, 2018)

Wonderful. Sporting wood at 7:08 PM on a Friday night... Nice


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 29, 2018)

Very good............


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 29, 2018)

You got some nice photos with it! I have a Tower that looks identical to the smaller Biloras (I think it was rebranded and sold thru Sears). I like that 6x6 format! very nice.


----------



## limr (Sep 29, 2018)

Very nice! I do have questions about the parrot, though 

A few years back, I did a sort of group chain photo thing on another forum and had a chance to shoot one of these babies. Someone picked a camera, shot a roll through it, mailed it to the next person on the chain who had a week to shoot a roll and pass it on to the next person on the list. No one knew what the camera was until they got it and swore to secrecy until the last person sent it back to the original person. I posted my photos here when it was done: Old New York with an old camera


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 29, 2018)

You got some nice photos with a pass around Bilora! I think the dark works with those subjects. 

Got mine out (which I haven't tried using, it's just been sitting around looking cool with its Bilora 'Luxa-pan' flash). The design on the back looks like it ought to be on a car. 

I thought some were 127 instead of 135mm but I can't find where/how to open it! duh There has to be a way to put film in this... Guess I'm off to Mike Butkus' camera manuals site.


----------



## smithdan (Sep 29, 2018)

limr said:


> Very nice! I do have questions about the parrot, though
> 
> A few years back, I did a sort of group chain photo thing on another forum and had a chance to shoot one of these babies. Someone picked a camera, shot a roll through it, mailed it to the next person on the chain who had a week to shoot a roll and pass it on to the next person on the list. No one knew what the camera was until
> they got it and swore to secrecy until the last person sent it back to the original person. I posted my photos here when it was done: Old New York with an old camera





limr said:


> Very nice! I do have questions about the parrot, though
> 
> A few years back, I did a sort of group chain photo thing on another forum and had a chance to shoot one of these babies. Someone picked a camera, shot a roll through it, mailed it to the next person on the chain who had a week to shoot a roll and pass it on to the next person on the list. No one knew what the camera was until they got it and swore to secrecy until the last person sent it back to the original person. I posted my photos here when it was done: Old New York with an old camera



The camera chain thing sounds interesting as was looking at your post of pictures and experience with the camera.  I didn't know what to expect from this tin box.  Dissipointed at first but the uniqueness of the lens in especially the close ups I find interesting.  This one has that left side artifact as well probably reflections along the double exposure lock from a light leak around the shutter button.  Encountered the bird and its owner by chance.  Owner said the bird mostly hangs around and is rarely caged.  Seemed quite friendly.


----------

